# first try at mk677



## psych (Jan 11, 2015)

Just got some mk677 for my off season hypertrophy training block for powerlifting.

Running 50mg test suspension ED
250mg test cyp every 10 days
50mg turinabol ED
25mg mk677 before bed.

MK677came in today with the sale at a sponsor site. Tried it before gym just to taste it.......WTF!!!! It was like moonshine. That's not a problem. But an hour went by, got to the gym and started warming up. Started to feel tired and a lil hypo. Was doin barbell shrugs and I felt REALLY REALLY LIGHT HEADED AND COLD SWEATS. Go some dextrose gel (what diabetics keep on them cause igf-lr3 always kicks my ass) and did the rule of 15 (nursing thing of 15g of dextrose every 15 till normal.) Didn't have my Accu-check so no idea but I ended up drinking a pepsi with some cookies.  Went to work at the bar working the door and ate 3 dinner platers in 5 hours with ass loads of candy.

1. not taking this in the morning.
2. finally got something to help me eat
3. will keep people posted on this, i think i found my new fav peptide!
It reminds me of the first time I  did test,deca, and dbol. 

Any one else besides a peptide rep take it??


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 14, 2015)

As I have stated on the forum this stuff is very strong. I went up to 37.5mg but had to lower to 25mg as the tiredness became too much. 

Try to hold it under your tongue for a few mins as it will increase absorption. It does burn bad though but you get used to it 

What brand of tbol are you using?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 14, 2015)

I loved the increased appetite which settled in a week, but I had to stop. I gained 10lbs of water in those 7 days sending my electrolytes out of control. Still sitting on 2 bottles.

Hawk


----------



## psych (Jan 15, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> As I have stated on the forum this stuff is very strong. I went up to 37.5mg but had to lower to 25mg as the tiredness became too much.
> 
> Try to hold it under your tongue for a few mins as it will increase absorption. It does burn bad though but you get used to it
> 
> What brand of tbol are you using?



I hold it under my tongue for as long as i can. as long as i dont open my mouth and let the air hit it doesn't burn as bad.

Tbol from a guy I know.

How would I take igf-lr3 with it? I know igf shuts of gh. If i'm getting gh pulses and take igf that is long acting wouldn't that just inhibit the gh spikes?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 16, 2015)

psych said:


> I hold it under my tongue for as long as i can. as long as i dont open my mouth and let the air hit it doesn't burn as bad.
> 
> Tbol from a guy I know.
> 
> How would I take igf-lr3 with it? I know igf shuts of gh. If i'm getting gh pulses and take igf that is long acting wouldn't that just inhibit the gh spikes?



Yes it would inhibit the gh spikes. To get the most out of each element I would use them apart. However I know many who have used igf-1 and gh (peps and hgh) combos with great results. I assume you train early on so I would use LR3 post workout in the muscle trained (or muscle you want to improve most). Then the mk-677 pre bed like you are doing.


----------



## psych (Jan 16, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Yes it would inhibit the gh spikes. To get the most out of each element I would use them apart. However I know many who have used igf-1 and gh (peps and hgh) combos with great results. I assume you train early on so I would use LR3 post workout in the muscle trained (or muscle you want to improve most). Then the mk-677 pre bed like you are doing.



well i work nights so i do workout closer to the time i wake up. I think using them apart is what I'm thinking about.

But can I take mk677 after a work out? When I take it beofre bed I eat most of the night, sleep little , but am always well rested. This is my new shit!!!!!! love it love it love it


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 16, 2015)

psych said:


> well i work nights so i do workout closer to the time i wake up. I think using them apart is what I'm thinking about.
> 
> But can I take mk677 after a work out? When I take it beofre bed I eat most of the night, sleep little , but am always well rested. This is my new shit!!!!!! love it love it love it



Yeah you can take it whenever you want. I personally like it first thing in the morning. I advice to space them apart but really it will make little difference due to the active life of both (especially the MK-677).


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 19, 2015)

So, I'm totally picking this stuff up.  Enough good feedback from guys like psych, Elvia and JJ to sell me!
I have NO problem eating a lot as it is, I'm wondering how this is going to affect me.  I'm on a bread and butter bulking compound cycle right now with cjc/ghrp thrown in the mix at 100mcg x 3 ED.
So, you guys think 25mg, empty stomach in the morning is the way to go?  I'll just drop the cjc/ghrp then before breakfast.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm with you Grim,  for some reason I didn't have much faith in this compound when it first surfaced,  but like you,  I'm in.  Thanks for all the useful input fellas,  almost let this one slip by.


----------



## psych (Feb 19, 2015)

You hold water on this fuckin thing! You blow up fast, i have to go low carb, high water to keep alot of the weight off.  Extra cardio  before and after to lose some water weight at gym. Had to drop the test susp with it to keep water down.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 19, 2015)

psych said:


> You hold water on this fuckin thing! You blow up fast, i have to go low carb, high water to keep alot of the weight off.  Extra cardio  before and after to lose some water weight at gym. Had to drop the test susp with it to keep water down.



Have you tried dandelion or MHP X-Pel?  those work pretty well with water retention.  I really like the dandelion.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I'm with you Grim,  for some reason I didn't have much faith in this compound when it first surfaced,  but like you,  I'm in.  Thanks for all the useful input fellas,  almost let this one slip by.



The cool thing is you notice results almost immediately with MK-677.

I just proved to myself that dosing before bed is the way to go, just like they do in the pubmed studies.
If I dose upon waking I'm sleepy at work.
I dosed my MK last night and skipped it this morning and I feel ten times better.


----------



## psych (Feb 20, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> The cool thing is you notice results almost immediately with MK-677.
> 
> I just proved to myself that dosing before bed is the way to go, just like they do in the pubmed studies.
> If I dose upon waking I'm sleepy at work.
> I dosed my MK last night and skipped it this morning and I feel ten times better.



Dude i'm the opposite....it keeps me up, have insomnia like when i was a kid, also like tren does, Makes me EAT EAT EAT.  

To keep the water weight down i'm just slamming more water and lower carbs.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 23, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Have you tried dandelion or MHP X-Pel?  those work pretty well with water retention.  I really like the dandelion.



Are you still gonna try it matey? Let me know if you do


----------



## bigmg (Mar 5, 2015)

I got (2)bottles  of the mk-677 and (2) 10mg bottles of cjc w/dac. Was running 25mg mk677 before bed and 1mg cjc EOD in the AM. First time eva with peptides and i cant begin to tell u how blown away i was by this combo. Noticed the no hunger increase within a week and neva felt it come on so strong in my life. Literally got hungry all day to the point i couldn't sleep unless i was totally full or would wake up through out nite to eat. The initial  water gain i got was like 8-10lbs within first 2wks. But then started to seen the leaning out affect. All the recent logs on these two products are wut got me interested. And am very happy to have gone through with it. Today was my last day i took the 1mg cjc and still got about week and halal of the mk677 left. Morally of story....Hughes benefit/s addition to any cycle.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 5, 2015)

bigmg said:


> I got (2)bottles  of the mk-677 and (2) 10mg bottles of cjc w/dac. Was running 25mg mk677 before bed and 1mg cjc EOD in the AM. First time eva with peptides and i cant begin to tell u how blown away i was by this combo. Noticed the no hunger increase within a week and neva felt it come on so strong in my life. Literally got hungry all day to the point i couldn't sleep unless i was totally full or would wake up through out nite to eat. The initial  water gain i got was like 8-10lbs within first 2wks. But then started to seen the leaning out affect. All the recent logs on these two products are wut got me interested. And am very happy to have gone through with it. Today was my last day i took the 1mg cjc and still got about week and halal of the mk677 left. Morally of story....Hughes benefit/s addition to any cycle.



Good stuff. This is definitely one of the most effective combos someone can use. Did you experience any fatigue/tiredness on your cycle?


----------

